# Java Reflection: getPackage(...) liefert immer null



## DarthShader (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte per


```
Package p = Package.getPackage("app.gui")
```

das Package Objekt vom "app.gui" Package haben, leider liefert die Zeile immer nur null. "app.gui" gibt es als Package auf jeden Fall (also app, und darin gui). Folgendes


```
Class.forName( "app.gui.EineKlasse" ).getPackage()
```

liefert z.B. auch "app.gui" als Package, das Package existiert also.

Woran kann es liegen, dass mir getPackage immer nur null zurückgibt? Liegt es an der Verschachtelung von "app.gui"?

Hintergrund: Ich möchte ein Array erstellen, in dem alle Namen der Klassen im Package "app.gui" enthalten sind. Bin ich damit auf dem richtigen Weg? Kriege ich über das Package Objekt alle enthaltenen Klassen?


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Thomas Darimont (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

in der API-Doc zu getPackage(...) steht:


> * @param name a package name, for example, java.lang.
> * @return the package of the requested name. It may be null if no package
> *         information is available from the archive or codebase.
> */


In welchem Kontext liefert es denn bei dir null?



> Hintergrund: Ich möchte ein Array erstellen, in dem alle Namen der Klassen im Package "app.gui" enthalten sind. Bin ich damit auf dem richtigen Weg? Kriege ich über das Package Objekt alle enthaltenen Klassen?


Nein das geht so nicht... schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/252078-packetnamen-aus-einem-packet-auslesen.html


Gruß Tom


----------



## DarthShader (3. Mai 2007)

Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:


> In welchem Kontext liefert es denn bei dir null?



Es steht so einfach in der main Methode.



Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:


> Nein das geht so nicht... schau mal hier:
> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/252078-packetnamen-aus-einem-packet-auslesen.html



Ah ok, ich dachte es ginge etwas einfacher, aber der Thread hilft mir schon sehr weiter, danke!


----------

